# Looking for a used Mathews Bow Any style



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I am looking for a used mathews bow of any style, must be no more than 3 years old. 29" draw length 60lbs.


----------



## crankb8 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bretts, I sent you an e-mail. I might have what you are looking for.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

FOR SALE Mathews LX Compound Bow 
30" draw length with 70 lb. draw weight at 65-80% letoff
Mathews Arrow Web quiver and Easton XX-78/2117 super slam unibushing arrows
Game Tracker 1st Cut EXP 125 gr. mechanical broadheads
Ultra Nok II with Copper John Dead Nutz Sight
Peep sight
Stabilizer
Release also available
Shot 50 times or less I need a shorter draw length
$1200.00 firm Call 701-263-7205 or 701-228-2305
Ask for Aaron


----------

